# Removing Decals



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

I am working on a conrail sd38 and need to replace the old conrail logo on the side to the newer Conrail quality. Does ayone know adifferent way to remove this other than a Hobby knife or paint?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I have no idea... I think that the labels are pressed on with heat, no?

Using a razor blade to scrape it off sounds best to me... Then if the plastic color is different underneath it use hobby paint to match the finish color :dunno:


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

any other ideas out there?


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you tried soaking it in really hot water?


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

No and plus I just took an hour th do the decals on the side of the cab.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

alfalfa said:


> Have you tried soaking it in really hot water?


I do not know what kind of decal is required for this to work... How hot were you thinking? I know that I tried removing one of the "oiling" stickers off the base of a prewar Lionel and it was not even budging at 250 degrees in my oven... With newer things though, arn't the decals sort of "burned" into the plastic? I do not know for sure though :dunno:



ntrainlover said:


> No and plus I just took an hour th do the decals on the side of the cab.


Do you have any pics yet?


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

By really hot I meant boiling. I would just paint over it if you have paint that matches.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Il try to get pics.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

*Before*









*After*


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like a job well done to me :thumbsup:


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Got my camra fixed and I still need to find a different way.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Maybe you can try this? I found it when Googling what Dullcote was 

I think this was taken out of context and is really about repairing cracked decals, but if it makes them so soft then I would think that it works for removing them :dunno:



> If your decals are cracking, give them a really good spraying of Dullcote, then soak them in micro-sol (not water) and wait until you can slide them off the backing. Make sure both sides are thoroughly soaked! Be careful, as the decal is very soft at this point. Then apply normally.


----------



## setexcowboy (Mar 22, 2008)

*Decal Removing*

Are you talking about the original logo from the manufacter? Are you shure it is a decal and not paint? I have found on some brands the painted on markings can be removed with 70% iso alcohol with a stiff brush.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

yes, original decal.


----------

